
From labs to dev’s toolkit-AI goes mainstream at Synaptech [Berlin,Sep 2017] - andreicradu
hey guys. offering a short glimpse on a cool AI event taking place this autumn in Berlin.<p>====<p>Synaptech (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;synaptech.ai) is the hotbed for AI enthusiasts, developers and business owners. It focuses on the practical aspects of building a company in the field of Artificial Intelligence.<p>Synaptech gathers a line-up of visionaries, technical experts and innovators from the field of Artificial Intelligence. Until now Luming Wang, Head of Machine Learning at Uber, Jean-Francois Gagne, CEO at ElementAI and Friederike Schuur, Director of Data Science at Fast Forward Labs have confirmed their presence.<p>In parallel with the conference, an international startup competition for those who are focused on AI and connected technologies will take place.<p>====
======
sgillen
You probably meant to put this is show HN

